# Can I Change Font In Beersmith Reports?



## Scruffy (18/8/09)

Times New Roman is all very well, and rather than copy paste copy paste fanny around - can you change the font in the beersmith reports and other stuff you can print?

I had a 30 second look, but I'm in the middle of bottling the stuff in the fermenter, and mashing a new brew...

Thanks!


----------



## Fents (18/8/09)

dont think so. best off e-mailing them.


----------



## Scruffy (18/8/09)

I did, but he'd be asleep now - their forums are pretty slow too - nope, thought it best to ask my buddies here...

Although given the time taken, I could have imported into Open Office and changed font there...


----------



## Gulf (18/8/09)

Never done it myself, but it's done by creating/downloading a new report template, then installing it under the "Reports" tab in the options. The new report style will then be accessible from the dropdown list in the toolbar.

You could try copying the existing template (...Beersmith\templates\recipe_template.htm) then editing the html.

Looks like it could be very easy to create your own template from scratch too.


----------



## Screwtop (18/8/09)

Just what are you trying to format? If it's the reports, just open the C:/Program Files/Beersmith/templates folder and look for the xxxxtxt.txt file open it worth notepad mark the text and format like any other text, then save the file. Haven't bothered to do it but it should work.

REMEMBER IF USING VISTA the BSM files are stored in the users file area. C:\Users\NAME\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files\BeerSmith -- where NAME is your user name). 
Screwy


----------



## Beer-Smith (19/8/09)

Hi,
Yes you can change the fonts. Go to the templates directory and take a look at some of the recipe HTML templates (end in *.htm). If you make a copy of one of these files and edit it you can make your own template file. Then go to the Options dialog (Tools menu) and then to the Reports tab where you can add in your custom report to make it appear on the dropdown on the main menu bar just like the other report formats.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Scruffy (19/8/09)

Brad - Perfect! Thank-you!

This is one of the few bits of software I've spent money on - but look what you get!!!! a Great Investment


----------



## WarmBeer (19/8/09)

To help out some of the less technical guys here, I've given a sample on how to change the font to use Ariel in the standard "Normal" recipe report.

Make a copy of the file "recipe_template.htm" in the Templates directory under BeerSmith, and open the copy using a text editor (e.g. Notepad, gEdit, etc)

You want to add a new style to the <head> section, essentially redefining the standard "td" (table data) text style.

Add the section in the HTML block below into the appropriate place in the <head> section:
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 6.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>$NAME</title>
​</head>
...

Save the file, and then import the Template into the Recipes section, naming it something witty like "Custom Normal" 

Try mucking about with other style tags, such as color:Red; or text-align:right; See here for a list of more tags.


----------

